# RIOTFEST 2014



## pheeb (Jul 3, 2014)

Anyone going this year? The lineup is sick. There's a good chance I'll be looking for a place to stay it squat while I'm there if anyone knows any good spots.


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Jul 4, 2014)

Ive been thinking of going to the Chicago date of Riotfest. Lets Go Murphys, clap clap, clap!


----------



## hobopoe (Jul 7, 2014)

Edit: Yes. I will be going as well.


----------

